# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - November 2010



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2010)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010115UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2739:ied-rips-through-puppet-police-vehicle-3-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through puppet police vehicle, 3 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 October 2010 05:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 31 – At least 3 puppet police were killed at 05:00 pm yesterday  and 5 severely wounded by an IED blast which destroyed their vehicle in Dand  district’s Nakhoni area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2738:2-us-tanks-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US tanks destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 October 2010 05:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 31 – Reports from Zhiri say that 2 US invaders tank was blown  apart by an IED between Lako Khelo and Nado areas. The first explosion occurred  at 11:00 am and the second an hour later resulting in all the invaders onboard  the tanks being killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2747:mujahideen-in-zhiri-attack-us-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zhiri attack US base</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 October 2010 17:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 31 – Mujahideen attack US invaders base in Zhiri’ s Kandali area  at 05:00 pm using heavy and light weapons but the extent of damage and  casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2736:raegistan-districts-assistant-commander-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Raegistan districts assistant commander killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 October 2010 05:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 31 – Gul Muhammad, an assistant district commander of Raegistan  district was killed along with 7 of his gunmen killed and wounded when their  vehicle was blown apart by an IED at 09:00 am yesterday morning near the  district center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2735:2-officers-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 officers killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 October 2010 05:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Oct. 31 – A puppet lieutenant Ghulam Hazrat famous by the name of  Mangi was killed at 07:00 pm last night in Miwaise Maina area of Kandahar city  by a guerilla attack. Mujahideen add that they also killed a puppet police  officer Hayatullah at 08:00 am (Oct. 30) in a similar attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2745:blast-hits-us-tank-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits US tank near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 October 2010 17:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Oct. 31 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by in IED at 04:00 pm,  killing all terrorists onboard in Amand Pla area of Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020015UTC Nov 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2759:5-ana-puppets-killed-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 ANA puppets killed in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 November 2010 08:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 01 – At least 5 ANA puppets were killed at 06:00 pm last night  when Mujahideen shot and destroyed their vehicle with 82mm canon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2765:4-joint-enemy-killed-in-panjwaee-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 joint enemy killed in Panjwaee explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 November 2010 18:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 01 – At least 3 ANA puppets and 1 US terrorist were killed when  Mujahideen detonated a remote controlled mine as they stood around Lakiri Chowk  area in Panjwaee district center at 11:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2758:american-invaders-tank-obliterated-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American invaders tank obliterated in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 November 2010 08:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 01 – An American invaders tank was obliterated by a  remote-controlled mine in Nalgham area of Zhiri district at 05:00 pm yesterday.  All terrorists onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2761:mujahideen-take-over-2-puppet-posts-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen take over 2 puppet posts in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 November 2010 12:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 01 – 1 cowardly puppet police was killed yesterday, his weapons  and equipment seized while the others fled from a fierce Mujahideen attack on 2  of their check posts located in Darwaishano area near Terenkot city. Mujahideen  later on torched the check posts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2757:zabul-blast-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul blast destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 November 2010 08:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 01 – AN IED destroyed US invaders tank at 09:00 am in Lawargi area  of Nawbahar district as a result all terrorists inside were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2770:mine-takes-out-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine takes out puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 01 November 2010 18:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 01 – All ANP puppets onboard their vehicle were killed and wounded  when it hit a land mine in Atghar district’s Angori Village at 04:00 pm.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030100UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2789:kandahar-martyrdom-attack-kills-17-joint-enemy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> KANDAHAR: Martyrdom attack kills 17 joint enemy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 November 2010 13:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 02 – A lion of Islam Saifullah, a resident of Helmand province  carried out a Martyrdom attack on joint foreign and domestic enemy who were  standing around in Sanzari area of Zhiri district yesterday at around dusk time.  Reports say that 11 foreign invaders and 6 of their puppets were killed along  with tens of other enemy wounded from the powerful blast when the Mujahid blew  up his explosive-laden motorcycle. Reports add that 3 enemy Surf 4WD parked  around the explosion scene were also completely destroyed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2778:kandahar-blast-claims-3-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blast claims 3 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 November 2010 08:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 02 – At least 3 US invaders were killed at 11:00 pm last night  and 1 wounded when an IED exploded on their foot patrol as they were going back  after searching locals houses in Kachwar Village of Shah Wali Kot district. A  female terrorist was amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2783:2-american-tanks-destroyed-in-kandahar-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 American tanks destroyed in Kandahar blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 November 2010 13:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 02 – Reports from Zhiri district say that a US invaders tank was  blown apart by an IED in Nalgham area at 11:00 am and the second tank was blown  apart similarly while the invaders were going back to their bases carrying the  dead and the wreckage of the first tank. 7 US terrorists were killed in the  initial blast but the number of dead and wounded from the second explosion is  not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2792:fighting-erupts-with-enemy-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fighting erupts with enemy in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 November 2010 13:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 02 – Mujahideen attacked joint enemy’s foot patrol in Zangabad  area of Panjwaee district at around 12:00 pm but the exact number of killed and  wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2794:barbaric-invaders-imprison-5-civilians-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Barbaric invaders imprison 5 civilians in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 November 2010 13:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 02 – Barbaric US invaders took 5 civilians as captives in a night  raid from Parla Khelo Village of Shahjoe district after the terrorists forced  their way into locals houses last night. These people were in no way associated  with the Islamic Emirate.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2775:american-base-comes-under-attack-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American base comes under attack in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 November 2010 08:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 02 – Helicopters arrived at US-Afghan terrorists base to airlift the  dead and wounded after 2 82mm canon rounds struck their base at 09:00 pm last  night in Shahjoe district center but the exact figures are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2781:border-police-vehicle-blown-apart&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Border police vehicle blown apart</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 November 2010 13:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 02 – A border police tank was blown apart yesterday by an IED as  their convoy was passing through Spini Khono area of Shomolzo district but the  number of killed and wound puppets is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040010UTC Nov 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2799:mujahideen-kill-5-puppet-intelligence-officers&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 5 puppet intelligence officers</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 November 2010 07:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 03 – Mujahideen from Kandahar say that they shot dead 2 puppet  intelligence officers in Kandahar city’s Loe Wyala area last night at 08:00 pm.  Similarly another 3 intelligence puppets were shot dead at 05:00 pm yesterday  (Nov. 02) in Maiwand district’s bazaar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2807:3-invaders-tank-obliterated-in-kandahar-explosions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 invaders tank obliterated in Kandahar explosions</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 November 2010 15:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 03 – A US invader tank was destroyed by an anti-tank mine in  Zhiri’s Nada area and another 2 were obliterated similarly in Nalgham area of  the district. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded but the exact numbers  are not known. It is worth mentioning that 2 tanks were also destroyed in  Nalgham yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2800:mujahideen-in-zabul-arrest-2-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zabul arrest 2 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 November 2010 07:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 03 – Reports from Zabul province say that Mujahideen arrested 2 ANA  puppets after stopping a 303 bus bound for Kabul from Kandahar on the main  highway of Shahr-e-Safa district. The puppets were transferred to Mujahideen  prison.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050255UTC Nov 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/41090808/The-untold-reality-of-Kandahar-Operation-Part-3"> Mujahideen kill 6 border police in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 November 2010 10:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 04 – 6 puppet border police were killed and their weapons seized  after they walked into a Mujahideen ambush in Badi Ghwandi area of Shorawak  district last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2820:kandahar-blast-destroys-puppet-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blast destroys puppet vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 November 2010 05:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 04 – A puppet police vehicle was blown apart by an IED yesterday  afternoon and then their convoy came under immediate attack in Sabaro districts  Kadr Khelo area but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2828:uruzgan-ied-obliterates-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan IED obliterates US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 November 2010 09:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 04 – A US invaders tank was obliterated when it hit an IED planted  in Jolangar area located near Terenkot city at 07:00 am. All invaders involved  in the blast were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2829:2-more-tanks-eliminated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 more tanks eliminated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 November 2010 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 04 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED in Arghandab’s  Lodinano area yeaterday (Nov. 03) and another one was destroyed by a similar  explosion at 09:00 am in the mentioned area. All invaders onboard the tanks were  killed and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2826:us-tank-blown-apart-by-an-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart by an IED</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 November 2010 09:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 04 – Mujahideen detonated an IED at a US invaders tank near Tazi  Village of Shahjoe district at 10:30 am as a result the tank was blown to bits  and all terrorists onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2821olice-vehicle-hits-land-mine-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle hits land mine in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 November 2010 05:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 04 – Reports from Shomolzo district say that at 05:00 pm yesterday a  police vehicle hit a land mine and was destroyed, killing and wounding all  onboard in Spinki area.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2831:the-untold-reality-of-kandahar-operation-part-3&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The untold reality of Kandahar Operation (Part 3)</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/41090808/The-untold-reality-of-Kandahar-Operation-Part-3"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 November 2010 11:44 -

Arghandab district is located to the north of Kandahar city which has also taken  center stage in the enemy operation and the enemy has also made bold claims of  routing Mujahideen from the area in their recent propaganda reports. These  reports have surfaced at a time when they enemy has neither made any  considerable progress and neither has the situation of the district seen any  change. To shed light on what has taken place in the district and its recent  situation, Alemarah interviewed one of the district leaders, Mullah Muhammad  Yasir.

Alemarah: Could you please shed light on Arghandab district’s current situation?

Mullah Muhammad Yasir: As you might already know that Arghandab is situated very  close to Kandahar city and in the past few years Mujahideen extended their  presence and took control of more areas in the district from which the enemy  feared a great danger and therefore it also included this specific district in  their push for the control of Kandahar but their assaults have been few,  sporadic and very ineffective. They started their campaign from North-eastern  area, where they had already established a huge base, into Khasro and Tarako  Kala and similarly in Char Kot and Char Gholbi through Baba Sahib area but their  operation did not yield any result in weakening Mujahideen or taking control of  any of their strategically important areas but rather the only thing they did  achieved was that of harming and causing damage to the lives and properties of  civilians however they did build 2 new bases in close proximity to their old  ones. The operation in Arghandab was not like that of the other districts as it  was carried out for only a couple of days and the situation right now is no  different than it was before the operation took place.

Alemarah: What do you say about the claims of the enemy of completely taking  control of Arghandab?

Mullah Muhammad Yasir: Like all their other baseless claims this is also false.  As a matter of fact, we invite journalists to come and check out the district  for themselves, so they can see who controls majority of the district. The enemy  only controls Baba Sahib, Nagahan and Manara which were also previously under  their control but Mujahideen have been carrying out guerilla attacks in it on a  regular bases. As for Char Gholba, Tabinan, Khasro, Shahtori, Shinan and the  rest of areas, they are fully under our control. The enemy only has outposts on  the road which comes from Uruzgan then leads to Herat and similarly the road  which leads towards the north from Baba Sahib area. All the rural areas are  under our control like how they were under our control before and we have a very  powerful presence in those areas.

Alemarah: Can you give us information about what took place in the operation?

Mullah Muhammad Yasir: The enemy started a campaign of heavy bombardment using  cruise missiles and other means at night in Khasro’s Tarko Kala village and  other places for 3 days. The bombing campaign was continued because their tanks  and foot soldiers were hit by IED explosions in every meter of entering from the  North and South of the district. The civilians lost most of their property due  to the enemy’s bombings and cruise missiles. More than 20 houses were destroyed  in Tarko Kala village alone. Arghandab is also covered with pomegranate trees  and since this was the time of harvest, the civilians also faced a huge economic  burden as their fields and trees were completely destroyed. The reason why  civilians were not killed is because they had either already fled their homes or  were forced by the repeated enemy warnings to vacate the district. The enemy  arrested more than 70 civilians by the name of Mujahideen when in fact they  would only come from the city and surrounding areas to collect some of the  pomegranates so they can feed their families by selling these fruits. Similarly  more civilians were also arrested in the other areas but they were later  released. Only 2 of our Mujahideen brothers have been Martyred in these  operations but the enemy has suffered major losses due to the deadly IED  explosions.

Alemarah: The enemy plans to make militias in the district. Do you see that  happening?

Mullah Muhammad Yasir: These are just rumors spread by their propaganda  machines. Nearly all the people of Arghandab are Mujahideen and are even helping  us right now. The enemy cannot even leave their bases and they have been trying  to implement such strategies in the last few years but without any effective  outcome. The people of Arghandab hate the enemy and have therefore embraced us  with open arms. There is no possibility that the enemy can take control of  Arghandab by implementing such useless strategies.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
060135UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2855:invaders-base-attacked-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders base attacked in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 16:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 05 – Mujahideen attacked a huge US invaders base in Arghandab  district at 04:00 pm yesterday from which a number of canon round hit inside but  the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known. In another report,  Mujahideen detonated a mine on US invaders close to the mentioned base at 06:00  pm yesterday as a result a US terrorist was killed and 3 others were wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2857:5-american-tanks-destroyed-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 American tanks destroyed in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 16:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 05 – Anti-tank mines exploded on US invaders tank after 11:00 pm  last night (Nov. 04) in Laghmanyano village of Sang-e-Sar area in Zhiri district  as a result 4 invaders tanks were destroyed, killing and wounding all terrorists  onboard but the wreckage of the tanks is still lying at the blast scenes.  Mujahideen add that they attacked the Americans immediately after the explosion  causing further casualties to the terrorists. Another US tank was destroyed in a  similar explosion in the district’s Mira Khor Durahi area at 06:00 pm. All  invaders onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2843:invaders-suffer-fatal-losses-in-zhiri-2-tanks-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders suffer fatal losses in Zhiri, 2 tanks destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 02:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 05 – 2 US invaders tanks were destroyed by roadside bombs when  they arrived in Zhiri’s Sang-e-Sar area to carry out an operation yesterday  afternoon (Nov. 04). All invaders onboard were killed and wounded thus forcing  the enemy to flee. In another report from the district’s Pashmool area, American  terrorists walked into a Mujahideen ambush at 12:00 pm in Raz Muhammad Khan  village but the number of casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2867uppet-commander-vehicle-hits-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander’ vehicle hits roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 17:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 05 – Gud Ismat, a puppet commander’s vehicle hit a roadside bomb  at 05:00 pm yesterday in Dand’s Qasim Pul area as a result the commander along  with 1 of his body guard were wounded along with 3 of his gunmen killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2864:mujahideen-kill-2-invaders-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 2 invaders in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 17:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 05 – Mujahideen waylaid US invaders foot patrol in Goshkhani area  of Mahlajat in Kandahar city at 12:00 am as a result 2 invaders were killed and  3 wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2863:enemy-convoy-attacked-in-zabul-2-tanks-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy convoy attacked in Zabul, 2 tanks destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 17:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 05 – At least 4 NATO-Afghan enemy were killed and wounded at 12:00  pm today along with 2 of their tanks destroyed when Mujahideen attacked their  joint convoy in Nawbahar’s Karam Khelo district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2858:blast-hit-us-tank-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hit US tank in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 16:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 05 – A US invaders tank hit an IED and was destroyed, killing and  wounding all onboard at 08:00 am this morning close to Ghazi village located  near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2861:another-us-tank-blown-apart-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another US tank blown apart in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 05 November 2010 17:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 05 – Another US tank was blown apart by an IED, killing and wounding  all onboard near Hassan Naika Zyarat area close to Qalat city at 10:00 am.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2010)

_NOTE:  AS OF THIS POSTING, THIS IS NOT CONFIRMED BY MAINSTREAM MEDIA - ONLY A TALIBAN CLAIM._​
* KANDAHAR: 75 year old kills 6 Canadian invaders* - Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com
Saturday, 06 November 2010 05:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
E-mail Print PDF

*KANDAHAR, Nov. 06 – Reports from Shah Wali Kot district say that Wali Muhammad Aka, a 75 year old Mujahid and a resident of this districts Kajoor village opened fire with a Kalashnikov on Canadian invaders who were sitting around in the village yesterday at 12:00 pm and as a result 6 Canadian terrorists which includes a female invader were instantly killed before the brave Mujahid was Martyred (we ask Allah to grant him the highest ranks in Paradise).

It is worth mentioning that 5 years back a 15 year old Abdul Kareem also killed a Canadian invader by striking him with an axe in this districts Kundalan area.
*

This is the first Taliban claim of responsibility for Canadian casualties since 19 Jun 10 (links to Army.ca).  A bit more here.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> It is worth mentioning that 5 years back a 15 year old Abdul Kareem also killed a Canadian invader by striking him with an axe in this districts Kundalan area.



Interesting to note that they seem to be claiming Trevor Greene is dead.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2010)

I must have been 1/2 asleep posting - good catch!


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070140UTC Nov 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2886:uruzgan-explosion-kills-4-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan explosion kills 4 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 November 2010 18:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 06 – An IED ripped through police vehicle at 12:00 pm, killing all  4 puppets onboard in Terenkot city’s Pie Nawa area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2868:6-police-killed-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 police killed in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 November 2010 04:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 06 – Reports from Shahjoe district say that 6 puppet police were  killed when their vehicle was blown apart by a remote-controlled mine on Friday  (Nov. 5) in Motor Numa’ndagi area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2883:joint-enemy-patrol-attacked-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy patrol attacked in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 November 2010 18:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 06 – At least 7 joint enemy were killed and wounded at 02:00 pm when  Mujahideen attacked their patrol near Yousuf Khel village of Nawbahar district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072115UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2899:nato-logistical-convoy-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 November 2010 14:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 07 – A NATO logistical came under Mujahideen attack at 02:00 pm  yesterday in Maiwand district but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2900:us-tank-obliterated-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 November 2010 14:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 07 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED blast at 12:00  pm in Shah Wali Kot’s Daman area. All terrorists onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2898:4-invaders-killed-in-clashes-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 invaders killed in clashes with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 November 2010 10:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 07 – Mujahideen attacked the foot patrol of US invaders in  Terenkot city’s Mariabad area at 06:00 pm yesterday but the number of killed and  wounded is not known. In a similar attack in the mentioned area at 08:00 am this  morning, some 4 US invaders were killed and 2 seriously wounded. 1 Mujahid was  also injured in the firefight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2895:2-joint-enemy-vehicle-eliminated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 joint enemy vehicle eliminated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 November 2010 10:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 07 – At least 6 puppet police were killed when their military convoy  came under Mujahideen attack at 06:00 pm in Roghani area of Shinki district.  Mujahideen say that an IED also hit a tank of US invaders near Aziz Khan village  of the mentioned district at 08:00 am this morning as a result the tank was  completely destroyed, killing and wounding all terrorists onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2896olice-vehicle-obliterated-by-remote-controlled-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle obliterated by remote-controlled mine</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 November 2010 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 07 – Some 5 puppet police were killed at 09:00 am when Mujahideen  detonated a remote controlled mine on their vehicle in Shahjoe’s Zarha Nawrak  area.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2892pen-letter-of-qari-mohammad-yousaf-ahmadi-to-members-of-the-american-congress&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> Open Letter of Qari Mohammad Yousaf Ahmadi, to Members of the American Congress</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/41432218/Open-Letter-of-Qari-Mohammad-Yousaf-Ahmadi-to-Members-of-the-American-Congress">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 November 2010 09:15 -

To Members of the American Congress:

Availing myself of this opportunity, I am pleased to share with you my views  about certain issues that have become a cause of concern and resentments for  many peace-loving people, not only in America, Afghanistan but for all people at  the region and the world. They now openly say that the status quo is unbearable  and that drastic measures must be taken to change it.

Messrs American Congressmen!

You certainly know that on June 7, the current year, the war of Afghanistan,  surpassed that of Vietnam in terms of longevity--thus becoming the longest war  in the history of America. Ironically, this war began on the basis of an event  which in itself is a mystery to many people. But your government is bent on  continuing the war further more on the same basis. However, we have made it  clear from the day one that we have no role in this event, nor participation in  operations on foreign soil is part of our policy.

It is also worth mentioning that , no neutral entity which is acceptable to all  sides, has ever carried out investigation into the September Event. In short,  the war started as you resorted to the usage of most sophisticated, lethal and  latest weapons available at your arsenal. To confront this, our people had to  put up resistance to your offensive out of sheer feeling of patriotism to defend  the country and the religious sanctity. From the beginning of the war, your  army, your coalition allies, the regional sycophants and proxies turned a blind  eye to all universal norms and principles of the war, seeing that the Afghans  were miserable and friendless. Hence, a new trend set in where murdering ,  capturing , harassing and insulting the Afghans became not only legal but a  commendable work. Entire villages of Afghanistan were razed to ground as a  result of your heavy bombardment, ostensibly under the name of mopping-up havens  of so-called terrorists. Not only that. Orchards were burnt down to ashes; mass  murders were committed in northern and central Afghanistan, not once but  recurrently. Houses of local people were destroyed, women raped and green field  scorched by using daisy-cutter bombs. People were put under detention in the  notorious Jouzajan, Guantanamo, Bagram and Kandahar prisons for many years on  mere suspicions. All these were done under the name of war on terror!

Throughout the past nine years, the Afghans have been festering in the vortex of  an imposed war. They have remained deprived of the delight and solace of a  normal life. The apparition of mass murder , imprisonment, night house raids and  plundering which has become the order of the day, constantly haunts them. Every  morning, as the Afghan wake up from the bed, they do not know whether he or she  will see the next sunset, thinking that they might fall prey to your blind  bombardment or straying bullets. Some times, media reports highlight these  events. But the real and gruesome picture of these horrendous events remains  stored in the chests of our people. In face of all these adversities, our people  remained firm as they were in the right. Ultimately, casualties of your troops  and your material losses began to spiral up as the war hauled along with the  passage of time. This naturally sparked off hot discussions among common  Americans about the worthiness of this unjustified war. The worry and concern of  people presumably found way to the echelons of the representatives of the people  in your country and now it has become one of the most critical issues pending  before you.

As we monitor the developments, we see that, after every few days, a military  official submits you distorted information about Afghanistan. They want to keep  you snarled up in an environ of a misleading optimism and are trying to give  vent to their own grudges. By doing so, they want to show themselves victorious,  to obtain financial gains and add fuel to the fire of the war.

Your defense Secretary, Robert Gates, whenever he takes the floor at the podium,  he speaks of military advancement in Afghanistan. General Petreous says, the  initiative of the war is in our hands. But in fact, in the last two years, your  military high-ups implemented different strategies including troop’s surge,  construction of new military bases, forming militias, boosting the Kabul  mercenary army etc. However, all these steps have been taken without considering  the ground realities. It is why they all failed. The resistance of our people  easily thwarted all efforts of your military brasses. Last year, on the basis of  Obama’s new strategy, the south of our country saw rise in troop’s deployment,  but, on the contrary, we opened new fronts in the north and east of the country  and beefed up our operations there. You launched operations for the capture of  rural areas, we infiltrated into different cities including the cities of  Kandahar and Kabul, expanding our operations there. You intended to reverse the  resistance but we extended the jihad to become a country-wide resistance. Now  your troops are not able to take a breath of relief in any part of Afghanistan.  Last, you launched military operations dubbed as Dagger’s Strike in Helmand  province, considering it as your experimental initiative to test your fortune.  But it only brought in casualties and failures. Resistance has increased  comparatively in areas wherever you have carried out operations. Your troops  have the highest life losses in these areas. In the east of the country, the  successful operations of Mujahideen forced General Crystal to waive the rural  areas protection strategy by announcing a new strategy of concentration of  forces at most populated urban areas. Then you launched the Marja operations  with great fanfare but only turned out to entangle you in a deadly and crippling  battles. Every day, brings new fatality to your ranks and files. Similarly, in  this current year, your generals wanted to launch Kandahar operations but  Mujahideen took initiative in their hands as they always do so. They launched  tip-and run attacks there instead and have been forging ahead with the tactic  successfully. The formation of militias as a part of civilian support program  and the boosting of the Kabul administration’s army was your most prominent  plan, propagated with most fanfare, prior to launching it. But this plan also  went awry. Soldiers in the army and in military uniform targeted you with their  own weapons. Still, instead of pondering over their mistakes, your military  officers are bent on continuing the war. They irresponsibly give you distorted  information about a losing war, trying to conceal from you, their failures.

Your generals and intelligence high-ups claim that the current resistance in  Afghanistan is the result of interference by neighboring countries. However, by  doing so, they want to justify the prolongation of the war. Sometimes, they  ascribe the resistance to foreign elements and are trying to show the current  armed Jihad by the Afghans as being a war waged only by Taliban or they  intentionally portray it as an insurgence being put up by a given tribe and  ethnicity of Afghanistan-- whereas, in fact, the current armed Jihad is a  country-wide resistance against you . Men and women, old and young from every  tribe, ethnicity, caste and area have arisen to oppose you. Thus by your  intending to wipe out the resistance, you have chosen the way of committing  genocide of the whole nation.

Think, can a few militants stand up to armed forces of 40 countries including  the strongest countries of the world—still more in circumstances that the  initiatives of the war is in the hands of the invaders, as your generals claim?  Can a clandestine and weak intervention (by foreigners) be able to confront  these troops? Can only Taliban i.e. students, confront these large number of  forces? Can a certain race in a multi-ethnicity nation of Afghanistan, be able  to resist such a strong and well-equipped military coalition? If the  intervention had been a decisive factor for the maintenance of stability, then  the Karzai would have been able to achieve that goal by now?

If you claim that the current resistance is being put up by non-Afghan elements,  then your government and the coalition should produce concrete evidence for all  to see. Following your occupation of Afghanistan and the inception of armed  Jihad against you, you have undoubtedly detained not only tens of people, or  hundreds of them, or thousands of them, but tens of thousands of them, would  your military generals produce only one hundred non-Afghans from among those  thousands of detainees to prove their case? If they did so, we would accept your  claim that non-Afghan Mujahideen had been fighting against you all these years?  Otherwise, the claim is a mere assumption. If you are not willing to act on our  suggestion, then how about another experiment? Send a team to Afghanistan on  fact-finding mission. But members of the team should have freedom of movement,  and should be allowed to remain far from the clutches of your intelligence  agencies. Then they should see for themselves whether the military generals give  them permission to go out of military barracks and hotels or they try to keep  them in barracks and hotels as distinguished detainees? Presume, if they permit  you to go out to find the ground realities, would you be able to travel to other  areas beyond the vicinity of the few limited streets of Kabul? Even if you  venture out of Kabul, do you believe, you will come back safe? The fact of the  matter is that you will hardly find any area in all Afghanistan beyond proximity  of two kilometers of the military bases where you can walk freely and openly. On  the other hand, when Mujahideen captured your soldier Bergh dal, they traveled  with him 500 km on foot. Berg dal himself says that no government soldier ever  stopped him on the way during that long journey. But still if you are not  willing to put to experiment our proposal, then you should listen to my words ,  however, they may be bitter but are the ground realities. By feeling the burden  of the issue, as responsible persons, you should not plunge your nation into  perdition furthermore.

Moreover, the fear that Afghanistan may turn out to be a threat to the world  peace must be put out of your minds as it is a mere baseless propaganda and a  lie fabricated by your rulers to justify and continue their illegal, unjustified  and irrational war, the so-called war on terror.

You had better know the ground reality that the war of Afghanistan is a losing  war, being fought by the indigenous people, not just by a given faction , a  tribe but by an entire nation which has over 5,000 years old history; a nation  that considers both victory and martyrdom in the war against your forces as a  cherished wish of success not only in this world but in the world to come as  well.

Your modern and advanced military warfare and arms with state-of the-art  technology have failed against Mujahideen. Your tanks, the military hardware and  your soldiers that you have been spending billion of dollars on them to keep,  are simply and inexpensively wiped out by ordinary Afghans. For example, 69  year-old Saleh Jan Aka along with his 18 year-old son, destroyed 32 tanks of the  coalitions and 9 ranger vehicles in Helmand, by spending just $ 2500 —the only  amount paid to him for the purpose.

Sale Jan Aka who has never been trained in any military academy, neither he left  his farming work nor his village to do this. Besides, he has never asked for any  reward as quid pro que. Meantime,. All the items which he used to blow up the US  and its allies tanks and vehicles has been bought from Lashkar Gah, while the  seller not knowing what he bought them for?

According to him, his house has been searched four times so far by the US and  its allies but nothing was found to prove that he was involved in such  activities. He says, once after destroying the coalition forces tanks by using  IEDs, he gave some cold water to the wounded soldiers to brush away their  suspicions and to cause their injuries to get worse.

It is worth to consider whether your forces in Afghanistan with all the advanced  hardware and modern military equipments that they have and your various  operations such as Expectation, Mountain, Dagger, Dragon which cost you billion  of dollars and the media war by you, will ever be able to prevent people like  Saleh Jan Aka and many thousands others from carrying out their mission or even  slow down the tempo of their mission? Not at all.

Is it that, that your force have come all the way to Afghanistan, expecting the  Afghan people stand for them in ovation and keep watching while your forces will  do what they wish to do? Or just the Afghans be sitting hand on hand while your  forces will be busy building military bases, barracks, airbases and so forth? Or  are you under the illusion that the Afghan nation would ever tolerate the  presence of your forces and military interference in their country? You will  only come around to know it when the Afghans rise to show their response.

Come and think, a moment for the sake of pondering. Suppose, a foreign force  invades your country and tries to build military bases there, would you and your  nation tolerate all these ? or would you be convinced that the invasion was a  fair and just act and the forces in your country were there for security  purposes?

Anyway, on the basis of the principle of your universal slogan( democracy) , the  decision by parliament is considered final because it is the parliament that  approves fund for each and every mission. So all relevant affairs and events are  referred to the parliament for decision.

I would like to bring one last point to your notice, what was your goal to come  to Afghanistan? what have you achieved so far ( through the war) and what will  possibly you achieve in future? Will you be able to obtain your long-term goals  in the region only through the war in Afghanistan?

You are representatives of people and are an authorized entity to take decision  about the Afghan issue, therefore, I presented you with a true picture of the  ground realities of Afghanistan-- say, another side of the coin, more different  from the one which is submitted to you by your generals, time and again.

Qari Mohmmad Yousaf Ahmadi
Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090130UTC Nov 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2919:ied-destroys-us-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED destroys US tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 08 November 2010 05:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 08 – Reports from Zhiri say that some 7 American terrorists were  killed and wounded when their tank was completely destroyed by an IED attack in  Nalgham area at 11:00 am yesterday. In another report, Mujahideen clashed with  US terrorists in Zangabad area of Panjwaee district yesterday afternoon but the  number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2924:deadly-uruzgan-blast-claims-7-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly Uruzgan blast claims 7 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 08 November 2010 11:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 08 – Reports from Terenkot city say that Mujahideen detonated an  IED on the foot patrol of US invaders at 10:00 am in Mirabad’s Nawa area as a  result 7 terrorists were instantly killed including their officer.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2925:enemy-base-attacked-in-zabul-3-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy base attacked in Zabul, 3 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 08 November 2010 11:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 08 – Some 3 enemy vehicles were destroyed along with 6 enemy killed  and wounded by a Mujahideen attack on their base with light and heavy weapons at  08:00 am near Shati village of Shinki district. Mujahideen say that the enemy  base was also severely damaged in the assault.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100025UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2948olice-headquarters-rocked-by-explosion-6-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police headquarters rocked by explosion, 6 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 09 November 2010 11:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 09 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive-laden  motorbike in the front gate of Chora district police headquarters as the  district police chief’s convoy was entering the headquarters at 09:00 am this  morning. Reports say that at least 6 puppet police were killed, 4 severely  wounded along with a couple of vehicles destroyed due to the powerful blast but  the fate of the puppet police chief is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2939:8-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-zabul-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 invaders killed and wounded in Zabul blast</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 09 November 2010 06:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 09 – Mujahideen detonated 2 barrels full of explosives on US  invaders who were standing close by after getting off their tanks in Ziyarat  area located close to Shahjoe. Mujahideen say that 3 American terrorists were  killed and 5 severely wounded from the deadly blast.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110225UTC Nov 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2965:report-on-kandahar-city-operations&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Report on Kandahar city operations</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 07:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 10 – Mujahideen from Kandahar city say that they carried out  deadly operations throughout the last night. Reports say that Jandarma building,  which has puppet police inside and is located in Mirwaise Maina of the city,  came under a fierce attack but the damage and casualties caused is not known.  Similarly 2 American fuel tankers were destroyed in an attack on the enemy  logistical supply convoy in Shahrpor Darwaza area. 2 puppet drivers were also  killed in the attack. A local intelligence agency officer (Mirwaise) was shot  dead in Piro Kala area while 2 puppet police officers were also shot dead while  on a foot patrol close to Zhiri-Gerishk Ada area located in the heart of the  city. Another 2 puppet police were also killed while they were standing around  in Shidano Chowk area. 1 Mujahid was Martyred (may Allah grant him jannah) in  this assault. It is worth mentioning that the attacks in Kandahar city have  intensified while the invades and their puppets have been conducting barbaric  operations in Zhiri, Panjwaee and Arghandab districts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2971:deadly-zhiri-blasts-kill-and-wound-13-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly Zhiri blasts kill and wound 13 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 07:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 10 – IED’s exploded on American terrorists who landed by  helicopters for a raid in Sang-e-Sar’s Lwinano village last night as a result 7  invaders were killed and 5 severely wounded. Locals say that the invaders boots,  helmets, uniforms and limbs area still lying at the explosion scenes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2969:ied-kills-and-wounds-5-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED kills and wounds 5 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 07:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 10 – 2 puppet border police were killed and 3 seriously wounded  when an IED exploded on their foot patrol at 11:00 am yesterday in Khogyano  village of Ma’ruf district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2980:invaders-base-in-arghandab-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders base in Arghandab comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 13:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 10 – A US invaders base came under Mujahideen heavy and light  weapons attack at 12:0 pm in Charghalba area of Arghandab district but extent of  damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2974:mujahideen-clash-with-invaders-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with invaders in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 11:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 10 – A 2-hour firefight broke out in Zangabad area of Panjwaee  district after Mujahideen attacked the foot patrol of US invaders at 03:00 pm  yesterday afternoon but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2966:9-puppets-killed-in-uruzgan-as-check-post-is-overrun&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 puppets killed in Uruzgan as check post is overrun</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 07:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 10 – 9 puppet police were killed, their weapons, 3 motorbikes and  other equipment seized after 2 police inside contacted Mujahideen and arranged  an assault on the check post at 12:00 pm last night. The 2 police have returned  with Mujahideen to their bases.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2970:us-invaders-suffer-fatal-casualties-in-terenkot-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer fatal casualties in Terenkot city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 07:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 10 – An IED exploded on the foot patrol of US invaders in Pie Nawa  area near Terenkot city at around 05:00 pm yesterday as a result 2 invaders were  killed and 1 wounded while another 2 American terrorists were killed and 3  wounded when Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol in the city’s Darwaishano  Nawa area at 10:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2977:roadside-bomb-rips-through-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb rips through US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 11:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 10 – Reports from Dahrawud district say that a US invaders convoy  was passing through Lebnon area at 08:00 am when a roadside bomb ripped through  one of the tanks, instantly killing all 4 terrorists onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2981:4-cowardly-invaders-killed-in-zhiri-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 cowardly invaders killed in Zhiri, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 13:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 10 – Some 4 American terrorists were killed at 07:00 am when an  IED exploded on their foot patrol and then it came under immediate Mujahideen  attack in Sang-e-Sar area of Zhiri district. In another report, a US invaders  tank was destroyed in the mentioned area yesterday. All invaders onboard were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2973uppet-check-post-comes-under-mujahideen-assault&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet check post comes under Mujahideen assault</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 10 November 2010 11:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 10 – Mujahideen attacked a police check post in Nadir Khan village  of Shinki district yesterday afternoon as a result 4 puppet police were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120100UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2997:4-boarder-police-killed-in-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 boarder </a>*<a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2997:4-boarder-police-killed-in-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">(sic)* police killed in blast*</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 11:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 11 – A boarder police vehicle was destroyed, killing 4 puppets  onboard and wounding a further 3 when it hit a roadside bomb in Abdurahman Naika  Ziyarat area of Shurawak district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3003:2-invaders-killed-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invaders killed in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 11:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 11 – At least 2 US terrorists were killed and 2 wounded when an  IED exploded on their foot patrol in Panjawee’s Mushan area at 03:00 pm  yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3006:ambush-kills-puppet-police-commander&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Ambush kills puppet police commander</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 11:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 11 – A puppet police commander Nanai was killed when Mujahideen  ambushed him at 07:00 am in Gali village of Harawod district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3002:mujahideen-kill-puppet-commander-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill puppet commander in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 11:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 11 – Khudai Raheem, a puppet police commanders was killed  yesterday at around 10:00 am as he was walking to his house in Pir Paimal area  of Arghandab district. In another report, Mujahideen in Zhiri district killed  Ismatullah, who was a helper of American invaders and a local of Mullah Ilm  Akhond village in Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3000uppet-contractor-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet contractor killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 11:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 11 – Amir Muhammad, a puppet contractor of US invaders was shot  dead at 09:00 am in Ieno Maena area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3005:invaders-base-in-uruzgan-struck-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders base in Uruzgan struck by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 11:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 11 – 2 missiles struck the base of invaders at 11:00 am in Dahjoz  area of Terenkot city but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3001uppet-police-commander-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet police commander killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 11:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 11 – A puppet boarder police commander Jalat Khan Sarwan was killed  along with 6 of his gunmen at around 05:00 pm yesterday when Mujahideen  detonated a remote-controlled mine on their vehicle in Jumma Khan village of  Shumalzo district.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3016:an-indepth-interview-with-haji-ahmad-saeed-head-of-operations-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> An indepth interview with Haji Ahmad Saeed, head of operations in Kandahar city</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/42086384/An-indepth-interview-with-Haji-Ahmad-Saeed-head-of-operations-in-Kandahar-city"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>


<blockquote>Thursday, 11 November 2010 15:01

The recent operations in the province of Kandahar, by the enemy I.S.A.F forces  are viewed by the western-orientated media, as the last military push against  the Mujahideen. The majority of them are of the opinion that should these  operations fail as well; the Americans would have no other option but to leave  Afghanistan.

The enemy admits, that the essential objective of this operation is to prevent  the collapse of Kandahar city (which is Afghanistan’s second largest city) to  the Mujahideen forces. To achieve this, the enemy, besides conducting operations  in the districts surrounding Kandahar city, has now also started military  operations in the city centre as well. To find out exactly what impact these  operations have had on the Mujahideen forces, we talked to Haji Ahmad Saeed, who  is in charge of Mujahideen military operations in Kandahar city. This detailed  interview is presented below.

Alemarah: First of all, please give us some general information of the recent  operations of the invading forces: what are some of the activities the invaders  have undertaken?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: All Praise is to Allah, Kandahar city, which has in the past  many years, bore witness to some of the Mujahideen’s greatest operations and  bravery, has seen sustained attacks by Mujahideen warriors. These attacks have  caused our internal and external enemies’ to panic, to the point of admitting  that could very well fall to the banner of Islamic Emirate’s soldiers. Since  then, the enemy has completely revised its strategy, focussing almost  exclusively on Kandahar city and its surrounding regions. In line with this  strategy, the enemy has increased its presence in the region considerably. This  increase has been witnessed in the city centre as well, where the enemy has  increased its infantry and motorised battalions. They have also carried out  large scale raids against civilian population by surrounding entire districts,  then carrying out house to house searches for weapons and Mujahideen. They have  also started operations in regions that are under Mujahideen control. They have  infested the city centre with numerous foreign and army outposts, besides the  normal police stations. They have set up more and more check points on the roads  and increased their intelligence gathering spy-rings. All this has given  Kandahar city the appearance of a city under siege.

The enemy has caused all this commotion and carried out these measures to stop  our activities in the region but Alhamdulillah and again Alhamdulillah, as our  recent operations in the heart of the city have shown, the enemy has utterly  failed in this objective. Even the westerners’ own governmental and  non-governmental agencies confirm our success by stating that Mujahideen  activities in Kandahar, instead of decreasing, have increased by over  twenty-four percent.

Alemarah: The enemy invaders claim that they have set up a belt our Kandahar  city to choke the movements of Mujahideen into and out of the city. What  information do you have regarding this?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: It is true that the enemy has set up various check points on  the roads leading into the city and on the main highways and constructed some  ten large army stations. One of these army posts is on the Panjwaee road near  Kobai; another is one the way from Khanjakak towards Soop; another is on the  Heart road near Seelo; another is on the Arghandab road near Mir Ahmad Khan’s  Kalachi; one near Kotal, one on Shah Wali Kote road, on Kabul road near  Ainoominy; on the Boldak road from Shurandam towards the city. They have also  set up two new army posts on the roads leading from Mahlajat. All these outposts  have some of the most high-tech detection and identification tools available to  the west. Yet despite this they have never captured any of our Mujahideen, nor  detected any explosive-laden vehicle. Everyday our explosive filled vehicles  pass over these army checkpoints and army posts without being detected or  captured. This is all by the Grace of Allah who has favoured us in all  opportunities. The enemy’s so called ‘belt’ has achieved no other purpose  besides harassing the local populace. As you can see, our attacks on the city  have increased rather than decrease. Therefore this belt is no impediment to the  Mujahideen operations and its purpose has been inflated far beyond its  capabilities.

Alemarah: How are Mujahideen’s operations inside Kandahar city?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: In the city, as of old, as soon as darkness spreads the stooge  governments rule comes to an end, our battalions start their patrols and our  operations begin. At night, we set up our ambushes on all the major roads,  sealing the enemy inside their outposts. Due to our ambushes, now the enemy has  accepted that they cannot provide support to their other outposts if and when  they get attacked. Similarly, the Mujahideen always watch their activities  during day time. Everyday enemy spies and soldiers are shot dead by our snipers.  Several days ago, on the Kandahar bypass road, Mujahideen conducted searches of  cargo trucks finding and subsequently burning those trucks carrying supplies to  enemy soldiers. All this proves that the Mujahideen have the capabilities and  willingness, to conduct operations in the city according to their own  initiative, while the enemy has lost all morale and determination to fight.

Alemarah: It is said that since this new operation was launched, many innocent  residents have gone missing, some of whom have subsequently been found and have  reported to have been kidnapped by American and puppet government officers. What  information do you have regarding this?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: It is true that the enemy has arrested many innocent people,  the majority of whom are still suffering in prisons. These people have been  arrested by government intelligence services as well as by various local  militias. Many of them have been arrested due to personal or tribal rivalries.  These incidents require a thorough investigation because many of these innocent  arrestee’s have often been tortured to death without any legal process. These  are all innocent Afghan civilians whose death should be investigated by all  Afghan and global societies.

Alemarah: Enemy has been announcing recently that they have captured a large  cache of weapons, explosives and mines from the Mujahideen. What is your  information regarding this?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: This is yet another of the enemy’s baseless claims. We have  not yet faced a situation where the Mujahideen’s weapons or mines have been  captured due to the enemy’s intelligence gathering. However, it has sometimes  happened that some of our mines have failed to explode due to some technical or  electronic failure. These have subsequently fallen into enemy hands further  inflating their egos.

Alemarah: The issue of civilian casualties is hotly debated in Kandahar. The  enemy propaganda claims that civilians are often killed in Mujahideen  operations. What do you have to say about this?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: I, as the head of Kandahar operations, feel very sensitive to  this issue, first in front of Allah and then in front of our Afghan people. If  we did not fear for causing harm to our own people then our operations in  Kandahar would be ten times more than they are today. We have always tried our  best to completely end any civilians casualties on our part. We often have had  to cancel our operations when we fear the possibility of civilian casualties. On  the other hand, the enemy always seeks to stay and move in our population  centres so that if Mujahideen attack them, any resulting civilian damage would  be blamed on the Mujahideen. As much as we want to attack the enemy, we know  that they want to use our people as human shields for their protection and  therefore we abstain from confronting them in these areas.

Alemarah: Partly as a result of the recent operations and partly due to the  targeted killings of government workers, some people in Kandahar are beginning  to think that these shootings and bombings are random and indiscriminate. For  this reason these people are very fearful of the present situation. What is your  message to these people?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: I want to tell these people that if they are not government  workers then they should be completely calm and relaxed. The operation in  Kandahar are not random and spirit of the moment operations, instead each step  is thoroughly planed and meticulously executed. The Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate first conduct thorough background research into their targets and when  their relationship with the puppet government and their foreign paymasters is  fully confirmed, do they proceed to punish these collaborators. Only once during  my term has one of our Mujahids mistaken an innocent person (who fully resembled  the intended target and was present in the same neighbourhood) for an intended  target and killed him. On that occasion we contacted the family of the deceased  and resolved the matter under the law of Shariah. Other than that no innocent  person has been killed in these targeted assassinations. I want to console my  fellow countrymen that the valiant Mujahideen would never steep to randomly  killing ttheir own countrymen. It is quite possible that the puppet government  and the foreign invaders have put some moles in the city that terrify the  populace by defaming the name of the pious Mujahideen. We have provided a  contact number to the people of Kandahar to seek our help if ever confronted by  these stooge government bandits.

Alemarah: How would you describe the Kandahar government?

Haji Ahmad Saeed: The government in Kandahar is barely capable of defending  itself. We can see that the Kandahar government has no staff or functioning  bureaucracy. Its only functioning organs are the police stations, which are run  by the American invaders. On the other hand, the Mujahideen have set up various  different committees which are always busy resolving the daily disputes of the  local people in Kandahar.

Alemarah: To end, if you would like to say something or send a message, feel  free.

Haji Ahmad Saeed: I, as a Mujahid and Muslim Afghan, would like to outline three  issues which, if acted upon, will Inshallah bring success in this world and the  one to follow.

* My first message is to the puppet government workers. I say to them as a  Muslim Afghan to leave this government. The government they work for is neither  lawful nor Shar’ee (which applies the rule of Allah) but is a slave institution  set up by the Americans to further their imperial goals. It does not befit a  Muslim to work for the infidels in such an institution. They should hasten to  leave this institution, and the Mujahideen will uphold all their rights.

* My second message is to the various different contractors responsible for  working for the Americans in exchange for money. I tell them that even if your  collaboration with the foreigners brings you wealth; it also increases the  misery of Afghanistan under foreign occupation. For this reason you must give up  on earning such unlawful wealth and give up your collaboration with the American  invaders.

* My third message is to the various militias around Kandahar that are set up  and run by the American invaders. Most of the commanders and soldiers in these  militias are those same bandits that infested Kandahar before the inception of  the Islamic Emirate. These bandits were once disarmed after the invasion but  have once more been re-armed to serve as the shovels of Americans. I ask these  men to consult their consciousness. How the Americans used them at the start of  the invasion and then denounced them as bandits and miscreants. Now that they  are again knee-deep in the mud, they invoke you to do their dirty deeds. Is it  not enough for you to learn from your previous mistakes. You should not involve  yourself once again in this dangerous war.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122310UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3038:4-puppets-killed-as-mujahideen-overrun-check-post-in-terenkot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed as Mujahideen overrun check post in Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 November 2010 09:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 12 – Some 4 puppet police were killed and their weapons seized  when Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate overran their check post in Terenkot city’s  Pie Nawa area at 04:00 pm yesterday. Mujahideen later on set fire to the check  post and a vehicle parked inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3039:4-invaders-killed-in-uruzgan-firefight&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 invaders killed in Uruzgan firefight</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 November 2010 09:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 12 – At least 4 US invaders were killed and many more injured in a  1-hour firefight with Mujahideen in Charchino’s Khod Dara area after the  invaders tried to raid the houses of locals in the mentioned area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3048:zabul-explosion-obliterates-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul explosion obliterates invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 12 November 2010 12:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 12 – Reports from Mirano village of Mizani district say that a US  invaders tank was obliterated by an IED at 07:00 am as a result all terrorists  inside were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132225UTC Nov 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3082:8-puppets-killed-and-wounded-in-zhiri-booby-trap&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 puppets killed and wounded in Zhiri booby trap</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 13 November 2010 17:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 13 – At least 8 ANA puppets were killed when a booby trapped  house exploded on them upon entering in Mullayano village located in Pashmool  area of Zhiri district at 02:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3065:us-terrorists-suffer-fatal-losses-in-arghandab-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US terrorists suffer fatal losses in Arghandab blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 13 November 2010 07:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 13 – Mujahideen from Arghandab say that last night several IED’s  detonated US terrorists as they tried to carry out an operation in Charbagh’s  Gudar area. Locals from the area say that medical helicopters arrived 4 times to  airlift the dead and wounded but their exact numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3074:2-logistical-supply-vehicles-destroyed-as-convoy-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 logistical supply vehicles destroyed as convoy comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 13 November 2010 13:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 13 – Mujahideen waylaid a NATO logistical convoy in Maiwand’s  Daichopan area at 12:00 pm as a result 2 supply vehicles (fuel tanker and  container) were completely destroyed.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142250UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3086:zhiri-martyrdom-attack-kills-and-wounds-14-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri Martyrdom attack kills and wounds 14 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 November 2010 06:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 14 – A hero of Islamic Emirate Hafiz Ihsanullah, a resident of  Kandahar proveince carried out a Martyrdom attack on American terrorists in  Zhiri district at 06:00 pm yesterday (Nov. 14). Reports say that the Mujahid  blew up his explosives vest on US invaders who were standing in front of their  outpost in Malangyano area of the district as a result 6 US terrorists were  killed and 8 others seriously wounded. Eyewitnesses say that the invaders limbs  and equipment are scattered around the blast scene. It is worth mentioning that  the attack took place at a time when Mujahideen have been putting up stiff  resistance against the invaders failed two month old operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3088:tank-blown-apart-in-zhiri-7-invaders-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tank blown apart in Zhiri, 7 invaders killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 November 2010 06:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 14 – Reports from Zhir say that Mujahideen attacked US invaders  in Pashmool’s Qasabano Chawk at 01:00 pm yesterday as a result 2 invaders were  killed and 1 wounded. In another incident, at least 5 American terrorists were  killed and 3 wounded when Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol 3 times in  Sang-e-Sar area yesterday afternoon. 2 Mujahideen were also injured in the  firefight’s. Reports add that a US tank was blown apart by a land mine at 03:00  pm in Pashmool’s Mullahyano village. All invaders onboard were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3099:us-tank-destroyed-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 November 2010 11:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 14 – A US invaders tank was left wrecked in Arghandab’s Surkh  Sang area when it was obliterated by an anti-tank mine at 07:00 am this morning.  All invaders onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3085:border-police-commander-killed-in-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Border police commander killed in blast</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 November 2010 06:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 14 – Hayat Khan, a puppet boarder police commander and a brother of  district governor of Ma’ruf (Kandahar) was killed along with his gunmen at 02:00  pm yesterday when their vehicle was obliterated by a roadside bomb in Shumolzo’s  Kala Rasheed area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160130UTC Nov 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3113:2-american-terrorists-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 American terrorists killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 November 2010 07:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 15 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed and 3 wounded at  04:00 pm yesterday when an IED exploded on their foot patrol in Dand’s Pazaki  area. Their puppet translator is was amongst the wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3111:terenkot-blast-kills-4-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Terenkot blast kills 4 police</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 November 2010 07:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 15 – A blast hit police vehicle in Company area of Terenkot city  at 04:00 pm yesterday as a result 4 puppets onboard were killed, 2 wounded along  with the vehicle completely destroyed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3129:roadside-bomb-in-uruzgan-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb in Uruzgan takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 November 2010 15:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 16 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by a roadside bomb at  11:00 am in Charhchino district’s Pasao Desert. All terrorists onboard were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3130:joint-enemy-patrol-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy patrol comes under attack</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 15 November 2010 15:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 16 – Mujahideen from Nawbahar district say that they attacked the  patrol of join enemy near Mullah Khamo village at 10:00 am this morning but the  number of killed and wounded enemy is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160130UTC Nov 10 (Part 2 of 2)*

* <a href="http://212.7.195.26/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3115:message-of-felicitation-of-the-esteemed-amir-ul-momineen-on-the-occasion-of-eid-ul-odha&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Message of Felicitation of the Esteemed Amir-ul-Momineen on the Occasion of  Eid-ul-Odha</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/42623111/Message-of-Felicitation-of-the-Esteemed-Amir-ul-Momineen-on-the-Occasion-of-Eid-ul-Odha"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 15 November 2010 10:03

Praise be to Allah. We praise Him and seek His help, forgiveness and guidance.

We seek His refuge from the whims of our inner-self and from our transgressions.  Whoever Allah guides, no one can deviate( him/her); who ever goes astray, can  find no one as a friend and guide (except Allah to guide him). We testify that  there is no god but Allah. Alone is He and no partner He has. We also testify  that Mohammad (peace be upon him) is His servant and messenger. Having said  that, I would like to further say:

To the suffering Mujahid people of Afghanistan; to all believing ethnicities in  all parts of the world; to all nearly and remotely- situated Muslims and to the  Muslim Ummah: Peace, Mercy and Blessing of Allah be upon you all. My heart-felt  felicitation to you on this great day of joy, selflessness and sacrifice. May  Allah (swt) accept in His Sight the worship and offerings of all Muslims.  Similarly, may Allah (swt) accept the pilgrimage of the pilgrims who are now  visiting the Kabba Sharifa and the struggles and toils of the Mujahideen of the  way of truth and of their supporters. May Allah (swt) bestow blessing, salvation  and victory on the Ummah as a result of the endeavors of the Mujahideen.Ameen

Meanwhile, I would like to share with you some viewpoints concerning the current  situation of the country and the world.

Regarding the Internal Developments of the Country:

The moments of defeat of the invaders have approached now due to the special  victory and the sincere sacrifices of the Mujahideen. The enemy has been  defeated at the battle field. Now they rely on media hypes and portray  themselves as if making advancement but the ground realities are what you and we  are witnessing. The enemy is retreating and facing siege in all parts of the  country day in and day out. Their life casualties are spiraling up. It is  because of this pressure that the enemy has resorted to spreading the misleading  rumors of peace talks. Thus, they want to reduce the military pressure which is  being exerted on them. But it was the enemy in the first place, who invaded our  country, imposing the war on us, so the sole way for our salvation is the armed  jihad in the way of Allah (swt). Our Mujahid people will never feel exhausted in  the sacred path of Jihad, because it is a divine obligation and a great worship.  Fatigue can have no way into it. It is a matter of pride that the Mujahideen and  the people, like brothers, lay down their lives in the defense of their  religion, honor and independence of their country. They do not give chance to  the enemy to create split among them through propaganda and other covert  machinations. The enemy wants to protect itself from the attacks of Mujahideen  by creating local militia units and utilize them as a shield; we have paid  special attention to this task and obtained spectacular achievements. Similarly,  some internal and external enemies are now speaking of disintegration of the  beloved country. They should know that the patriotic countrymen and the Islamic  Emirate will never allow any one to put into practice their wicked plan.

Regarding the Puppet Kabul Regime:

The situation of the Afghan people and the beloved country is going from bad to  worse during this reign of the surrogate Karzai regime. Hardships, starvations,  poverty, homelessness, civilian casualties, various diseases, aberrations of the  youth and cultural and social deviation in the name of democracy are touching  its climax. A few hoarders in the high government slots have control over all  items including the daily consumption items. This is being carried out under the  title of the open market system. They are determiner of the prices. We witness  this hard fact, that many miserable families of the country have been forced to  resort to beggary. Corruption is at its epic. This is not what we say but the  founders and masters of this regime admit that their puppet regime ranks 2nd at  the index of the most corrupt regimes of the world. This is because the rulers  of the regime have been installed by others and they are not interested in the  future and prosperity of the country. They are only hankering after filling  their pockets with money and fleecing the masses. Many of them have foreign  nationality and do not consider Afghanistan as their own country.

The Americans are intending to keep in the country, a regime installed under the  leadership of some westernized elements-- a regime which is extremely bereft of  any resolve and determination; a surrogate only relying on foreign aid. Thus the  invaders want to prolong their presence in the region and extend their  occupation. Every Afghan in this corrupt regime has obligation to desist from  supporting the invaders because of the current ordeals and tribulations that the  Afghan Muslim people are passing through. They should not help their enemies of  faith to destroy their home. There is no moral and religious justification to  work in a regime, being puppet and traitor to its people. If they are not able  to join the ranks of Jihad, at least, they can desist from cooperating with  them. Thus they would perform their patriotic and ideological obligation. They  should take care, less they may not stand shameful before their people and  history and Allah (swt) on the Day of Resurrection ....

More in attached scan of statement.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170200UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr /><em>RC South  attack claims, excerpted from  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov10/16-11-10.htm">“Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,”</a> viewed 16 Nov 10 (full list of claims  at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/42851252/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-16-Nov-10">here</a>) 

<blockquote>*4 cowardly US invaders killed in clash with Mujahideen*
Nov. 16 – Some 4 cowardly American terrorists were killed and 3 wounded in a  clash with Mujahideen in Panjwaee district’s Zangabad area at 04:00 pm yesterday  (Nov. 15). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*2 policed killed in Shahjoe
*Nov. 16 – Reports from Shahjoe district say that Mujahideen attacked police  check post near Zawsuddin Pump of the district bazaar at 07:00 pm last night as  a result 2 puppets were killed and another wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200125UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr>
*<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3152:roadside-bomb-in-kandahar-city-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Roadside bomb in Kandahar city takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 19 November 2010 18:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 19 – A US invaders tank was destroyed, killing and wouding all terrorists onboard when it hit a roadside bomb in Mirwaise Maia area located near Kandahar city.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3147uppet-shot-dead-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Puppet shot dead in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 19 November 2010 18:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 19 – A puppet police was shot dead by Mujahideen last night in Kandahar city’s 2nd Naiha area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3134:us-tank-blown-apart-in-shahwalikot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart in Shahwalikot</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 19 November 2010 11:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 19 – A US invaders tank was blown apart in Shahwalikot’s  Sozanyano area at 01:00 pm yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3133:7-puppets-killed-in-ajiristan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 puppets killed in Ajiristan</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 19 November 2010 11:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 19 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a joint US-Afghan foot  patrol on main road of Ajiristan district center at 08:00 am this morning as a  result 4 US terrorists along with 3 of their puppets were killed and 3 more were  wounded.</blockquote>
<hr>


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202155UTC Nov 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3155:maiwand-blast-kills-and-wounds-3-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Maiwand blast kills and wounds 3 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 20 November 2010 06:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 20 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed and 1 wounded  when an IED detonated on their foot patrol in Maiwand’s Garmawak area at 02:00  pm yesterday (Nov. 19).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3157:mujahideen-attack-police-check-posts-in-shorawak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack police check posts in Shorawak</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 20 November 2010 07:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 20 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked puppet police check  posts in Shurawak district last night at around 12:00 am but the extent of  damage and casualties caused is not known. 1 Mujahid was injured in the assault.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3180:deadly-uruzgan-blasts-kill-10-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly Uruzgan blasts kill 10 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 20 November 2010 16:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 20 – Mujahideen from Terenkot city say that a US tank was  destroyed by an IED at 11:00 am in Mirabad area and a few moments later another  blast detonated on the rescue team of the invaders as a result 10 American  terrorists were killed and 2 wounded. Mujahideen add that 2 of the invaders dogs  were also blown to bits by the blasts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3156:2-puppets-killed-in-terenkot-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 puppets killed in Terenkot city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 20 November 2010 06:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 20 – 2 ANA puppets were killed in Sarmarghab area of Terenkot city  when their vehicle was destroyed by RPG fire in an attack at 09:00 am this  morning. The corpses of the puppets are still lying at the scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3181:6-joint-enemy-killed-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 joint enemy killed in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 20 November 2010 16:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 20 – At least 6 joint US invaders and their puppets were killed  after their convoy stopped in Shahjoe bazaar’s Zawsuddin Pump last night to  investigate a clearly placed mine which was detonated on them and then they were  attacked with small and heavy arms fire. Mujahideen sustained no casualties in  the successful operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3182:mujahideen-abduct-2-spies-from-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen abduct 2 spies from Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 20 November 2010 16:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 20 – 2 Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate on a motorbike abducted 2  government spies along with their vehicle from Qalat city using pistols at 02:00  pm yesterday. Reports add that the vehicle is under Mujahideen control but the  spies managed to escape after jumping off the vehicle.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3153:the-americans-can-no-longer-conceal-their-defeat-in-the-kandahar-operations&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The Americans can no longer conceal their defeat in the Kandahar Operations</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/43452569/The-Americans-can-no-longer-conceal-their-defeat-in-the-Kandahar-Operations"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 20 November 2010 04:21

The White House has determined July 2011 as the deadline to begin withdrawing  their defeated invader forces from Afghanistan. It is therefore necessary for  them to justify this withdrawal in front of their civilians and the world at  large by achieving some meaningful or tangible gain in Afghanistan.

To this end they have stationed over 150,000 foreign troops in Afghanistan along  with all the military technology they can muster. The Americans have chosen  Kandahar as their battleground both for its sentimental and strategic  importance.

For the past nine months the Americans have been attempting their utmost to  achieve some sort of military or political gain in Afghanistan. They employed  all the propaganda tools at their disposal to turn the people away from the  Mujahideen. However, failing to win the support of the people, the invaders  resorted to the indiscriminate carpet bombings of the people’s lands and the  mass murders of the innocent civilians. All this has caused the displacement of  thousands of families from their lands and villages. However, despite all their  trickery and force, the battle for Kandahar has settled steadily in the  Mujahideen’s favour.

The Mujahideen were, from the start of these operations, to carry out precise  Commando-led operations against the nerve centres of the foreign forces and  their puppet partners, thus seizing the initiative from the foreign occupiers.  Not only did the Mujahideen conduct these operations in Kandahar city, but also  extended them to surrounding areas such as the airport, Dand , Arghandab , Zhiri,  Panjwaee, and Maiwand districts. The head of the foreign barbarian forces, Nick  Carter, last month, could not give any information on these operations to the  media. This is mostly because the enemy neither knows the military strength of  the Mujahideen nor their main bases. The Mujahideen, profiting from the Dagger  and Marjah operations, were able to introduce several new tactics that have  completely demoralized the invader forces. These tactics are the main reason why  the Mujahideen have not abated their operations in the area in the winter  season. These new tactics have placed the foreign invaders under significant  military and domestic pressure.

Their failure in the Kandahar operations was also the main reason behind Obama’s  supporters, the Democrats, defeat in the mid-term elections. Also due to their  failures in the Kandahar operations, Obama’s approval ratings in America have  sunk to 46% while the myth of America’s military superiority has been shattered  globally. This Friday’s NATO meeting in Portugal will also address how the  foreigners can prevent the escalating death toll of their soldiers in  Afghanistan.

Though the eleventh month in Afghanistan is generally very cold and naturally  impedes any military undertakings, the Mujahideen have been so active in  Afghanistan that midway through the month, the invaders (who hide 90% of their  real casualties in Afghanistan) by their own count have lost over 23 soldiers in  this month. In summary it has become clear that after nine years of occupation,  the invaders are doomed towards the same fate as those that tread this path  before them. Their troop surges, their new strategies, their new generals, their  new negotiations, and their new propagandas have been of no avail.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan opines that the Americans have exhausted  themselves in Afghanistan over the last nine years, and now will not stay long  in our beloved country. What they could not gain in the last few months with  their, then, fresh troops, they will not be able to gain in Kandahar, with  their, now, demoralised and fearful troops. It is becoming manifest that the  Americans will not be able to conceal their defeat in Afghanistan for too long.  Therefore, the White House, instead of counting their mounting casualties in  Afghanistan, had better be advised to formulate a withdrawal plan, to at least  save those troops, which are still alive.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230220UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3212:mujahideen-kill-4-police-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 police in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 22 November 2010 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead 4 puppet police who  were searching people in Loe Wayala’s Simano Pla area of Kandahar city at around  04:00 pm. Mujahideen safely reached their bases after the successful attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3209:4-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-panjwaee-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 invaders killed and wounded in Panjwaee explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 22 November 2010 15:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 22 – An American terrorist was killed and 3 wounded in Panjwaee’s  Mashan Pla area at 11:00 am when a land mine exploded on their foot patrol.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3213:2-invaders-killed-in-khan-e-sheen-firefight&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invaders killed in Khan-e-Sheen firefight</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 22 November 2010 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 22 – Some 2 US invaders were killed and 2 wounded in a firefight  with Mujahideen in Khan-e-Sheen district’s Qala Naw area at 03:00 pm. 1 Mujahid  was also injured in the clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3185:maiwand-ied-hits-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Maiwand IED hits US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 21 November 2010 05:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 21 – Reports from Maiwand district center (Kashkhanikhod) say  that at 04:00 pm yesterday (Nov. 20) a US invaders tank was destroyed when  Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine in Durahi area as a result all  terrorists onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3208:invaders-suffer-fatal-losses-in-zhiri-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders suffer fatal losses in Zhiri blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 22 November 2010 15:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 22 – Reports from Zhiri district say that US invaders suffered  more fatal losses today after landing by helicopters last night in Nalgham’s Sar  Kili area and immediately coming under Mujahideen attacks. Reports add that at  least 18 US invaders were killed and wounded at around 12:00 pm after trying to  move from one area to another but were hit by 3 powerful IED blasts. It is said  that the invaders are still surrounded by Mujahideen from all sides and that  their supplies are being air dropped to them. It is worth mentioning that the  invaders faced similar losses yesterday in the mentioned area by entering a  booby-trapped house. Locals say that one of the invaders corpses was still lying  at the scene of the blast but was recovered by the enemy later today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3203:mujahideen-clash-with-joint-enemy-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with joint enemy in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 22 November 2010 12:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Khakrez district’s Baghki  area say that they clashed with joint US-Afghan soldiers at 03:00 pm yesterday  as a result the enemy was forced to flee the area but the number of killed and  wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3206:2-cowardly-invaders-killed-during-a-search&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 cowardly invaders killed during a search</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 22 November 2010 12:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 22 – Some 2 US invaders were killed and 2 wounded after Mujahideen  attacked them from a very close distance as the invaders were searching locals  in Miriabad’s Kosi Gudar area located near Terenkot city. 1 Mujahid was also  Martyred in the attack (may Allah grant him jannah).</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3186:response-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-as-regards-lisbon-meeting&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Response of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan as regards Lisbon Meeting</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/43510312/Response-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-as-regards-Lisbon-Meeting"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 21 November 2010 08:28

On 20.11.2010 ended the meeting of 28 NATO member countries which had been held  in Lisbon, the capital of Portugal. Participants of the meeting passed some  decisions about Afghanistan. In response, the Islamic Emirate issue its stance  concerning the decision as follows:

1. Seeing that the USA failed to get additional military assistance of the NATO  member countries in Lisbon Meeting for prolongation of the war in Afghanistan  despite her all-out efforts or at least get commitment to ensure long-term  continuation of the present military power of the NATO member countries in  Afghanistan, therefore, it is a good news for the Afghans and all freedom-loving  people of the world and it is a sign of failure for the American government. In  the past nine years, the invaders could not establish any system of governance  in Kabul and they will never be able to do so in future.

2. The real solution of the Afghan issue lies in withdrawal of the foreign  forces. Hence the NATO decision to start withdrawal of military forces from  Afghanistan in 2014 is an irrational decision because until then, various  untoward and tragic events and battles will take place as a result of this  meaningless, imposed and unwinning war. The bottom line for them is to  immediately implement what they would ultimately have to implement though after  colossal casualties. They should not postpone withdrawal of their forces even be  it for one day.

3. As far as the Mujahid people of Afghanistan are concerned, they are not ready  to tolerate foreign invasion and occupation of their country even if it is for  one day because of their firm determination. Nor they feel exhausted in the way  of the sacred Jihad and the struggle of independence. So they will not remain  silent even for a single night until and unless the goal of complete freedom and  formation of an independent government is achieved. They will not wait for the  time of implementation of a given decision or timetable of withdrawal.

4. Seeing that the invading forces which have come here from far-flung places,  thousands of kilometers away, and want to set a timetable for withdrawal but  still want to continue presence of their forces at the regional countries,  therefore, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on the neighboring and  regional countries to take drastic measures for a bright future of Afghanistan,  the Afghans, and all the region, for good relationship and reconstruction of  Afghanistan.

5. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has formulated comprehensive policy for  the future Afghanistan, for efficient governance, security, Islamic justice,  education, economic advancement, national unity, and a foreign policy that will  ensure protection of the country against any harm of others and convince the  world that the future Afghanistan will not harm them. The Islamic Emirate wants  to take strong step in collaboration with all countries and in the framework of  mutual respect to maintain bilateral corporation with all countries; ensure  economic progress and bright future.

We consider the whole region as our home against colonialism and as a  responsible force, want to play a role for peace and stability of the region in  future.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan

1431-12-15

2010-11-21</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240150UTC Nov 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3232:american-tank-blown-apart-in-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank blown apart in Qalat city</a>
*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 November 2010 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 23 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by an IED in Qalat city’s  Amand area at 10:00 pm last night. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
250125UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3277:mujahideen-torch-police-vehicle-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen torch police vehicle in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 24 November 2010 17:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 24 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate lit fire to and destroyed a  puppet police vehicle parked inside a house last night in Mirza Muhammad Khan  Kala area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3255anjwaee-blast-kills-2-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Panjwaee blast kills 2 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 24 November 2010 13:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 24 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed at 12:00 pm and  another seriously wounded when an IED exploded on their foot patrol in  Panjwaee’s Salwat area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3254:enemy-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy logistical convoy attacked in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 24 November 2010 10:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 24 – Mujahideen attacked a NATO logistical convoy in Arghandab’s  Naghan area at around 03:00 pm yesterday as a result a logistical vehicle was  completely destroyed, killing all onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3252uppet-commander-killed-in-terenkot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander killed in Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 24 November 2010 07:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 24 – Abdul Malik, a regional puppet police commander was killed  and his body guard wounded yesterday after a land mine destroyed their  motorcycle in Darwaishano Nawa area of Terenkot city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270110UTC Nov 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3315:mujahideen-overrun-2-enemy-check-posts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen overrun 2 enemy check posts</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 26 November 2010 16:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 26 – Mujahideen overran 2 puppet boarder police check posts in  Shurawak district’s Badi Ghwandi area last night but the number of killed and  wounded is not known however 2 puppets did die after mines detonated no them  while fleeing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3309:4-puppets-killed-in-dand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 26 November 2010 15:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 26 – Mujahideen from Dand district say that an IED annihilated a  police vehicle, killing all 4 puppets in Mashwar area near Hashim Khan’s house  at around 05:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3312:land-mine-hits-american-tank-in-terenkot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine hits American tank in Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 26 November 2010 15:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 26 – A land mine destroyed a US invaders tank at 09:00 am in  Terenkot city’s Darwishano area. 5 terrorists onboard were killed and 3 wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3306:terenkot-blast-kills-3-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Terenkot blast kills 3 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 26 November 2010 15:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 26 – At least 3 puppet police were killed at 04:00 pm yesterday  when their vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Muhammad Nabi Hada area of Terenkot  city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3311:mujahideen-kill-4-minions-in-shomolzo&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 minions in Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 26 November 2010 15:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Nov. 26 – Mujahideen killed 4 puppets at 02:00 pm after an attack on  their patrol in Shomolzo district’s Godi Khelo area. 2 motorcycles were also  destroyed in the firefight.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272210UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3327:cowardly-besieged-americans-flee-from-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cowardly besieged Americans flee from Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 November 2010 07:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 27 – Reports from Zhiri district say that the American’s that had  landed by helicopters in Nalgham area to carry out an operation have fled after  taking on deadly casualties from IED blasts and attacks for the past 5 days.  Mujahideen from the area say that they have seized equipment which was left by  the cowardly invaders however their body parts and limbs have are still lying at  the blast sites.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3330:mujahideen-in-zhiri-kill-2-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zhiri kill 2 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 November 2010 08:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 27 – Some 2 US invaders were killed and one of their puppets  wounded at 12:00 pm in Sang-e-Sar area of Zhiri district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3346:uruzgan-blast-kills-5-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan blast kills 5 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 November 2010 16:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 27 – A Land Cruiser of police was annihilated at 09:30 am in Shah  Mashad area of Charchino district as a result all 5 puppets inside were killed  which included their commander.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3347:2-police-killed-in-terenkot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 police killed in Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 27 November 2010 16:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 27 – A mine blast killed 2 police in Terenkot city’s Garmawok  Manda area at 10:00 am this morning when the puppets tried to defuse the  mentioned mine. Mujahideen say that another puppet was also seriously wounded in  hit explosion.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300110UTC Nov 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3386:roadside-bombs-destroy-2-tanks-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bombs destroy 2 tanks in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 29 November 2010 11:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 29 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED, killing and  wounding all inside at around 05:00 pm yesterday in Arghandab’s Marnijan area.  Reports add that later that night at around 10:00 pm another tank was destroyed  by an IED blast while trying to take the previous tanks wreckage away from the  mentioned area. All terrorists onboard were killed and wounded. It is said that  the invaders dog was also killed by the blast.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010045UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3408:mujahideen-kill-3-puppets-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 3 puppets in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 30 November 2010 07:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Nov. 30 – A puppet police was shot dead last night at 09:00 pm by  Mujahideen in Kandahar city’s Familo area. The second police was also shot dead  while standing on guard in front of his check post in the city’s Shakapar  Darwaza area. The third police was shot similarly in Qasim Pla area and his  weapon was also seized.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

